# I need to better understand the employment landscape in Japan



## franck.f (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently trying to gather very basic stats concerning the work landscape in Japan from the perspective of expats/foreigners working in Japan and it would be great if some of you could answer a couple of questions listed as follows :

1. Did you choose to work in a Japanese company or in a foreign-owned company?
Why did you make that choice?

2. What was the primary reason why you chose the company you're currently working for?
(language, culture, environment, salary, working hours, other incentives etc.)

3. Could you write a little bit about both the best and worst aspects of working in Japan in your opinion?

4. Finally, only if you don't mind, your nationality, age, gender and industry.

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## Tanmoy (Nov 17, 2015)

I would like to know about these too, as we are contemplating migrating to Japan. If anyone has any information, please provide. It will be highly appreciated. Thanks.

 Sorry, Franck. Couldn't help you...


----------

